# Rice Crispy Treats



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

I need a great home-made organic recipe for rice crispy treats. My kids just love them!


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

The basic ingredients are: rice crispy cereal, butter, marshmallows. I know that you can find the first two in your local organic food store. Never saw marshmallows there, but I wasn't really looking for them.

If you are wanting to 100 percent from scratch/home, I'd have no idea how to make the cereal. But, it looks like it MIGHT be able to be done? How to make homemade puff cereal w/ wheats and grains like barley, kamut, millet, quinoa, etc? - Yahoo! Answers

There are many recipes on the internet for making your own marshmallows - here's just one...
You, too, can make homemade marshmallows - Slashfood

And butter would be the easiest part of all if you have your own cows.

Net


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

113b11
If you really want the optimum health for your children, buy Kosher marshmallows, they use vegetable gelatin instead of Pork based gelatin.
I choose to eat Pork, and found out that it was the main ingredient in about 90% of all gelatin.
Most non pork gelatin is vegan, some is Bovine.
Love them babies. Feed then right!!!!


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry for the typo, my last post should have read: I choose to "NOT" eat pork.


----------

